# Shady McDonalds Runs



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

I keep getting weird McDonalds deliveries. For the time being, I’m turning them all down. These have all been basically in the same neighborhood.

First: hand to customer order. I arrive at this duplex and knock, wait thirty seconds and knock again. Woman and old man pull up, she honks and gets out of the car. She asks the name on the order. I ask her name. They don’t match (the name on the order was something like kraaaazyG). She says the dude (I still haven’t mention the name on the order) doesn’t live there. She calls the dude as I’m walking back to my car, food in-hand. I hear her telling him, Cancel the order right now. I give the food to some homeless people.

Second: hand to customer. I notice a car matching me turn-for-turn as I approach the house. I get out and head to the door. Knock, wait, knock. The dude gets out and says it’s his order. I send a text to the customer, this dude shows me the text. I hand him the food and we both drive off.

Third: hand to customer. Customer sends a text before I even get to McDonalds. “Park behind the church.” I finally head toward him after a long wait at the store. This apartment building matching the address is facing the back of a church. I meet the dude in the lot. His work name tag matches the name on the order. He walks off in the direction opposite of the apartments at the given address.

Why the hell are people ordering food to addresses where they don’t live and where they presumably have no access? I suppose, if you’re working out of a trap house, you probably don’t want non-crackhead traffic swinging by. I’m baffled.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Maybe they are car bums.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Listen to your instincts.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> I keep getting weird McDonalds deliveries. For the time being, I'm turning them all down. These have all been basically in the same neighborhood.
> 
> First: hand to customer order. I arrive at this duplex and knock, wait thirty seconds and knock again. Woman and old man pull up, she honks and gets out of the car. She asks the name on the order. I ask her name. They don't match (the name on the order was something like kraaaazyG). She says the dude (I still haven't mention the name on the order) doesn't live there. She calls the dude as I'm walking back to my car, food in-hand. I hear her telling him, Cancel the order right now. I give the food to some homeless people.
> 
> ...


Postal Insectors.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I had a weird hand it to customer carabas order where the I pulled up and it was a lady sitting in a running car out front of the address.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> kraaaazyG


You got me &#128553;&#128557;&#128128;


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

I had a nighttime drop off to an address that turned out to be a bowling alley, it was around 10pm and as I pulling up to a obviously closed establishment a homeless looking person comes out from the side of the building, he says my name first and gives his name, I guess it was a homeless guy with a debit card.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

DJJoeyZ said:


> I had a nighttime drop off to an address that turned out to be a bowling alley, it was around 10pm and as I pulling up to a obviously closed establishment a homeless looking person comes out from the side of the building, he says my name first and gives his name, I guess it was a homeless guy with a debit card.


Homeless guy with a debit card and a smart phone and more money in his account than I have right now!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I think you guys are spot on with the homeless.

And just because they are homeless doesn't mean they don't have ANY money, they just don't have ENOUGH money to get a place to live in.

They could have money coming in from disabilities ect.

My disability check wouldn't pay for a place to stay plus food anymore, but I sure as heck could eat off it for a month.

https://www.ssa.gov/ssi/spotlights/...are homeless, you,months that you live there.
Having a permanent residence is not a requirement for receiving SSI. If you are homeless, you may receive up to the maximum SSI amount payable in your state. In addition, if you are receiving SSI benefits, you may be able to receive subsidized housing.

If you live in a public shelter, you can receive SSI benefits for up to 6 months out of any 9 months that you live there. For more information on homelessness see the SSI Spotlight on Homelessness.


----------



## Phil Lee (Apr 29, 2019)

Lots of people get Uber eats and it’s totally normal, then there the MCD managers who will get roped into using you as a mule.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Phil Lee said:


> Lots of people get Uber eats and it's totally normal, then there the MCD managers who will get roped into using you as a mule.


Given the frequency with which delivery drivers steal orders, I doubt much unwitting muling is going on. If I were managing a narcotic supply chain, one of my people utilizing this method would come up missing.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Uberdriver2710 said:


>


Again?! That dude has been showing up everywhere since Election Day!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Again?! That dude has been showing up everywhere since Election Day!


He's coming for yur burgurs! :roflmao:


----------

